# Change of plan going to France Thusday



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

10 day holiday starting Thursday (26th)
Had planned to do southern Holland as we like to ride our bikes but weather forecast grim.
So may turn right out of Calais.

Any suggestions on where's nice 3-4 hours away?

We like to park the MH up and ride into town on the bikes so need nice cycle path access.

Suggestions welcome

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

St Valery sur Somme and le crotoy are not far way , either side of the Somme as it winds out to sea. Good aires at both, and excellent cycling round the bay.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with Mike about that choice - the ara is great and one that can be relatively peaceful c/w many French coastal resorts in summer.

St Valery is a great little town, these pics come from TripAdvisor 'cos I can't get any to upload from here without a lot of hassle....



















I think Carol may have visited and may have pictures in her selection, but it won't open for me and is blank, so presumably my link no longer works.....

Others may well still have access to her brilliant selection of aires etc. pictures.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Depends what you like but if I had ten days I might head down to Normandy. Maybe start at Honfleur and then do along the D Day landing beaches up to Barfleur which is lovely and around the Cherbourg peninsula and perhaps down as far as Mont St Michel. Some nice bits inland as well. 

Some lovely quiet beaches, good wild camping spots and a few nice aires.

Shouldnt be too busy up there either. Dont know about the weather though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh Barry. We are full.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We stayed at Honfleur for one night towards the end of our last trip in May. I definitely want to go again and spend longer there. We went to the Eugene Boudin Musée which we thought was great. Apart from impressionist, post impressionist and more modern, paintings there was a spectacular view of the Pont de Normandie from a huge window on the top floor. We didn't have time to go to the Erik Satie museum so we'll have to go to Honfleur again soon.

If you don't like art, or Satie's music though there is still loads to see and do.

Chris


----------

